# belt rank?



## Sam (Jun 14, 2005)

you know how you've got MT belt ranks under your name?

Mine has seemed to dissapear. I was a purple belt. how do I get it back?


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 14, 2005)

Go to user CP, edit profile (left hand column).  Scroll down to the second section (optional information), and check the *reset* box on the right side beside your belt rank.  

 Where you have typed in "just call me Sam", erase it.  By putting that in there, you chose to display that message rather than your belt title.  They are mutually exclusive - you may either display your belt rank or your custom message, but not both.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 14, 2005)

This post belongs in the MT Support Forum, not the Premium Club.

 Post Moved and Redirect Left.

 -Michael Billings
 -MT S Moderator-


----------



## Sam (Jun 14, 2005)

sorry, I put it in there because the only other people that dont have belt displayed are all supporting members. thanks flatlander


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 14, 2005)

Only premium members can add a custom title: http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml

 everyone else is stuck with the belts


----------

